# Android Users Demand Timely Upgrades



## danwsim (Oct 27, 2011)

I encourage all Android fans to share this article.

http://theunderstate...tory-of-support

Do not let your fanboyism get in the way. I am an Android fanboy, I want Apple to lose. Thats the way I feel, I hate the walled garden and I believe it is anti-competitive.

But I should not suffer for my cause, I am being taken advantage of. I do not want Apple fans sharing this as a way to support there cause. I want Android users posting this to demand change.

Android will win by being the best platform, and without upgrades, Android is NOT the best platform. Please, share this link to support Android, let manufacturers know that even as a fan this is unacceptable.

The state of Android software support is ridiculous, and some Android users have their heads in the sand and make excuses for the problem.

As a group we should demand software updates. 6 months ago Google and their partners in the open handset alliance pledged to address the issue of software updates and nothing has come of this. I still own a Droid Charge only officially running an Android version that came out in 2009.

What has Samsung done since releasing my Charge? Released the Stratosphere, as well as numerous other devices across other carriers.

If you think the average consumer does not care that their phone isn't running the latest software, then you may be correct. But, the average consumer sure as heck cares that his phone does not have the features of other competing companies. Also, stability is another issue, some phones are left running unstable software.

Do not ignore this problem. Android will lose the war if this continues. If this is being compared to the PC market, we are in 1989, Android could be any number of platforms that doesn't make it.

If you care about the platform, demand more of the platform.


----------

